# fotos plaza san miguel



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

plaza san miguel algunas fotos que me pudieron tomar, me van a mandar mas y ya llegare con mi thread de la perla callao


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos de PSM que está en franco proceso de remodelación ... todavía se ve que le falta los remates a los acabados de la primera etapa, esperemos que en este Thread se puedan ver fotos del avance de las obras hasta la culminación de la segunda etapa, que ahora está en movimiento de tierras y muros pantalla ... :nuts:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante ! Noto un enorme cambio y luce bien...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por las fotos! Cómo ha cambiado Plaza San Miguel...

No me convence mucho ese turquesa en las paredes, tendré que verlo 100% completo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

PSM va a estar mejor que nunca... las tiendas han mejroado y encontramos locales de mayor categoría en uno de los centros comerciales más importantes del país.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep este año en verano fui y estaba de la pm tiene un cambio total alguien tienen un render de como va a acabar la segunda etapa y si vienen mas cambios a un mediano plazo?? o al menos cuando culminan las obras de la segunda etapa..


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que bien PSM. La última vez que estuve por Lima, el año pasado, ya se notaban los cambios y empezaban sus nuevas ampliaciones. Esta etapa se ve más moderna y actual.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien...me gusta....se ve fresco.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Que gran cambio... y por lo visto todavia habran mas novedades, me gusta mucho ademas q sigue el estilo de los ultimos q se han inaugurado


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve maso! A mi tmpc me cuadra mucho el turquesa, pero tampoco se ve mal.. algo que escuché fue que en la segunda etapa planean techar todo PSM y cerrarlo como el Jockey con aire acondicionado interior.. alguien sabe algo al respecto?? (Bruno !????)


aah! algo que me molesta es que para ir a lo que se llama el Boulevard PSM hay que darse toooooodo un vueltón ¬¬ al menos hasta que acaben las obras!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

lindo el mall!!!!!!!!!
aunque no está terminado, pienso que se va a ver fabuloso, ya que se vislumbra un estilo limpio y contemporáneo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

kaMetZa said:


> Se ve maso! A mi tmpc me cuadra mucho el turquesa, pero tampoco se ve mal.. algo que escuché fue que en la segunda etapa planean techar todo PSM y cerrarlo como el Jockey con aire acondicionado interior.. alguien sabe algo al respecto?? (Bruno !????)
> 
> 
> aah! algo que me molesta es que para ir a lo que se llama el Boulevard PSM hay que darse toooooodo un vueltón ¬¬ al menos hasta que acaben las obras!


No...no toy enterado...pero voy a averiguar...fuentes me sobran.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues para mi es tremenda sorpresa porque se ve sumamente diferente!!!

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mm se ve bien... se verá mejor...


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Pucha, mejor que muchos shopping malls de aca de Inglaterra - muy bonito.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Yo vivo por ahi, y uffff a cambiado un monton, y han aparecido tiendas bien cheveres!!, lo unico que me incomoda es el piso del primer piso( todo parchado ), pero supongo q deven planear cambiarlo en alguna etapa de la remodelacion del conjunto. Yo tengo varias fotos de ahora, solo no se si ponerlas aqui o crear otro thread!, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

mangolight said:


> Yo vivo por ahi, y uffff a cambiado un monton, y han aparecido tiendas bien cheveres!!, lo unico que me incomoda es el piso del primer piso( todo parchado ), pero supongo q deven planear cambiarlo en alguna etapa de la remodelacion del conjunto. Yo tengo varias fotos de ahora, solo no se si ponerlas aqui o crear otro thread!, alguna sugerencia?


Si estan mejores q estas haz tu thread solo,si tan iguales montalas aqui numas jeje:nuts:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

mangolight said:


> Yo vivo por ahi, y uffff a cambiado un monton, y han aparecido tiendas bien cheveres!!, *lo unico que me incomoda es el piso del primer piso( todo parchado )*, pero supongo q deven planear cambiarlo en alguna etapa de la remodelacion del conjunto. Yo tengo varias fotos de ahora, solo no se si ponerlas aqui o crear otro thread!, alguna sugerencia?


Supones bien, el piso del primer nivel va a ser la misma loseta rustica que tienen las áreas nuevas ...

Efectivamente PSM en un año ha cambiado mucho, y todavía falta que cambie mucho más aun ....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Supones bien, el piso del primer nivel va a ser la misma loseta rustica que tienen las áreas nuevas ...
> 
> Efectivamente PSM en un año ha cambiado mucho, y todavía falta que cambie mucho más aun ....


q bien xq la losetas q ahora tiene en el 1er piso estan demas, alguien sabe cuando va a colcluir la segunda etapa??


----------

